# What socionics types are most likely for an ISFP on the MBTI?



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

When I take socionics tests I've scored INFj (EII) INFp (IEI) INTp (ILI) and ISFj (ESI). Which socionics type are you most likely to be if you're ISFP? I put down IEI as my socionics because it sounded the most like me in the description.


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

It's better if you look into the basics of Socionics (quadras, type model, Information Metabolism Elements) rather than trying to convert from MBTI. There isn't a sure conversion between systems.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

lunareclipzee said:


> When I take socionics tests I've scored INFj (EII) INFp (IEI) INTp (ILI) and ISFj (ESI). Which socionics type are you most likely to be if you're ISFP? I put down IEI as my socionics because it sounded the most like me in the description.


Fi dominant ones: ESI and EII are most likely. Other introverted ethical types: IEI and SEI. 
Less likely some introverted logical types like ILI or LII.

Also what Kanerou said, better to forget about your MBTI type and study Socionics from scratch. Good place to start is reading about information elements that these types value:

Socionics - the16types.info - Information Elements: Primer
Socionics - the16types.info - Socionics Aspects in the Valued Functions by Dmitry Golihov


----------



## aprilf22 (Feb 20, 2014)

I don't know for all ISFPs, but I scored as IEI


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

How about an *ESI*???


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

This poll should resolve this question, but it has too few votes at this time for a good statistical sample. So far there have been only 2 ISFP votes: MBTI ISxx types, what is your MBTI and socionics types - View Poll Results


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Well since JCF equate ISFP with *Fi Se* Ni Te
It seems damn strange to try to force it into another type.
ESI has Fi Se Ni Te as concious functions in socionics too.

I know that some people are like NOOOOOOOOOOOOO
you can't equate the JCF cognitive functions with Socionics.
But when it comes down to it they are basically debating some semantic nitpicking thing in some description.
They don't even know, nor have they experienced the functions as elements in their real life.
So they argue themself hoarse over definitions.

My two cents anyway, I know I'm both a ISFP and an ESI btw.


----------



## bombsaway (Nov 29, 2011)

Merging the opinions of those above - ESI if you just want a straight conversion of what ISFP would be in Socionics BUT I've noticed a couple of people (myself included) struggle with the straight transfer (as in, something doesn't quite seem right with the Socionics type I should be) so it might be a good idea to start afresh with Socionics and work out your type there and then convert it back into MBTI instead of the other way around, if that makes sense.

For example, when I started Socionics I was confused for a while because I thought I was xSFP in MBTI and thus SEE / ESI in socionics, but that really didn't fit. So then I went with SEI but I didn't really relate to ISFJ either. Eventually I worked out my socionics type (EII) and concluded that I was originally mistyped in MBTI hence all the confusion. Try coming at Socionics from a fresh perspective (maybe fill out the questionnaire in the sub forum) and work it out from there!


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

bombsaway said:


> Merging the opinions of those above - ESI if you just want a straight conversion of what ISFP would be in Socionics BUT I've noticed a couple of people (myself included) struggle with the straight transfer (as in, something doesn't quite seem right with the Socionics type I should be) so it might be a good idea to start afresh with Socionics and work out your type there and then convert it back into MBTI instead of the other way around, if that makes sense.
> 
> For example, when I started Socionics I was confused for a while because I thought I was xSFP in MBTI and thus SEE / ESI in socionics, but that really didn't fit. So then I went with SEI but I didn't really relate to ISFJ either. Eventually I worked out my socionics type (EII) and concluded that I was originally mistyped in MBTI hence all the confusion. Try coming at Socionics from a fresh perspective (maybe fill out the questionnaire in the sub forum) and work it out from there!


So true wouldn't surprise me if 50%+ of the people on this forum are mistypes in MBTI.
Too say nothing about the Enneagram... xD

I was a mistype in the beginning thought I was INTJ, so so sure about that.
Then I learned aobut JCF and lo an behold I was an ISFP, that was a mindfuck.
I resisted it for a long fime, cause I saw a youtube video of a shaking guy
in front of the camera saying he was ISFP.
I didn't wan't to identify with that.
Later I've off course learned that my 8 wing makes me much more badass than many ESTPs I've met.
So naturally many of the stereotypes have died a horrible death in my world.


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

hornet said:


> So true wouldn't surprise me if 50%+ of the people on this forum are mistypes in MBTI.


I would agree, but then again, we have the Keirsey Temperament forum so everybody can be any type they want because cognition is irrelevant.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Dedication said:


> I would agree, but then again, we have the Keirsey Temperament forum so everybody can be any type they want because cognition is irrelevant.


Oh yeah I forgot that this was a freedom of choice thing.
Especially for some ENXps who like to think that their type fluctuates in sync with the rainbow. xD
Aw now I was mean. }:-D


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Dedication said:


> I would agree, but then again, we have the Keirsey Temperament forum so everybody can be any type they want because cognition is irrelevant.


To be honest, the people who type according to Keirsey seem to be a very small minority.


----------



## TKDfan888 (Aug 3, 2020)

SEI and ESI.


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

Pixzelina said:


> When I take socionics tests I've scored INFj (EII) INFp (IEI) INTp (ILI) and ISFj (ESI). Which socionics type are you most likely to be if you're ISFP? I put down IEI as my socionics because it sounded the most like me in the description.


ESI or IEI.


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

bombsaway said:


> Merging the opinions of those above - ESI if you just want a straight conversion of what ISFP would be in Socionics BUT I've noticed a couple of people (myself included) struggle with the straight transfer (as in, something doesn't quite seem right with the Socionics type I should be) so it might be a good idea to start afresh with Socionics and work out your type there and then convert it back into MBTI instead of the other way around, if that makes sense.
> 
> For example, when I started Socionics I was confused for a while because I thought I was xSFP in MBTI and thus SEE / ESI in socionics, but that really didn't fit. So then I went with SEI but I didn't really relate to ISFJ either. Eventually I worked out my socionics type (EII) and concluded that I was originally mistyped in MBTI hence all the confusion. Try coming at Socionics from a fresh perspective (maybe fill out the questionnaire in the sub forum) and work it out from there!


I thought I was SEI but ISFJ wasn't the best fit for me. Then I took Victor Gulenko's test and got IEI but INFJ was not me. Then I took the test from original socionics website and got EII and INFP fits me the best now.


----------

